# Sports Photographers - How do you get paid?



## CNCO

I am just wondering how sports photographers get paid. Do you paid per image? Do you get paid per game? How much?


----------



## CCericola

Depends on who hired you and what your contract says.


----------



## SnapLocally

Yep, what CC said. It's all situation dependent.

I've been hired by boxing and MMA promoters to shoot fights for an agreed on amount, and that's my pay. Sometimes I'll make money on the back end as well by selling pics to the fighters (I sell entire collections) if there was nothing stipulating that only the promoter reserves the right to sell the shots. On occasion I may sell an image to a magazine as well. There's also been a few occasions where websites have purchased some work as well. On one occasion I caught a Canadian boxing promotion using my work without permission, and they compensated me fairly for their "oversight".

Anyhow, I leave things open to how I get paid as to maximize profits. I'm not a fan of pay-per-image online stores, because 1) if you offer someone an opportunity to only spend $10 they often will; 2) people will steal watermarked images for Facebook, which is where 99% of images will end up; 3) different uses require different pricing.


----------



## JDaves

If your in a small area it will be shoot and pray.  The best way to get your foot in the door for game or event sales is to bid on the teams picture day sessions.  when you deliver the packages you send a letter and maybe a sample to each parent.

Market your goods.  Ask permission (always ask permission)to hang a banner and give out business cards.

I still remember my first sale, $1 for a 4x6 action shot of a High School Softball game.  Back then I was the only photog within 30 miles with a digital camera, now every mom has a rebel and trying to put you out of business.

Hanag in there, follow your dream.


----------



## Sam6644

I'm on staff at a newspaper, so the sports I shoot for them are part of my weekly hours. 

When I've shot stuff freelance it's a pre-game agreed upon flat rate. I get paid for the game, or I don't shoot. 

As said above, if you give people an opportunity to go cheap on you, they will. There's no way in hell I'd shoot a whole football or basketball game and only make $20 or $30 off of it. 

Other than that, I base that flat rate off of the time commitment at the actual game, then maybe I'll work something else into it if it's an outdoor sport and the weather is bad. Then there's more money if I'm supposed to edit the photos and write full cutlines for them and whatnot... if so, that's going to cost more. There's a handful of variables, I guess. 

All in all - when I shoot freelance, it's flat rate or nothing and it costs more depending on how much work is required of me.


----------



## Formatted

As Sam6644 says you can shoot for a team or for a paper. But these links take time to work up, you can't just walk into a local paper and offer your services as I guarantee they've already got 20 people on a waiting list.

You've got to start small, your not going to get accreditation to a big event on your own, so start off in lower leagues. I've applied for my football league media pass, and I'll sell my images through Alamy, to start off with, meet some fellow photogs and get some contacts in the local papers.

When it comes to sports photography there is no quick fix, no "that will do mentality" and defiantly no excuse to skimp on your gear.


----------



## CNCO

right now i am currently shooting minor league hockey. basically i get all access anywhere i want(i was behind the players one game - which sucked because they kept standing up and doing line changes). i dont really get paid for this, im suppose to get $ from the images they sell but not many people are into minor league sports. i take images, keep them for personal use. i also take the images and give them to the team for their website and also load the images onto facebook. fans are taking images left n right for free. i know i know, but i have to start somewhere. next year i am going to tell them 2500$ for the season which includes 25 home games and whatever we sell. i want to sell them on smug mug. this also helps me get noticed because as players get called up, they are being viewed by other leagues. i have reached out to photographers in the business and have been told nice work. 

what is the average price for a game? 

view brianciancio&#039;s Photos | SmugMug


----------



## CNCO

what also bothers me is that any fan can come in with any camera n take pics. now everyone is taking images with a dslr camera. the only thing i can rely on is my ability to take photos and be dynamic. if you look at my images you will see that i move around very often to capture that moment at the right angle that others do not.


----------



## Sam6644

Average price per game depends greatly on a lot of things. 

The biggest thing being what it's going to be used for and if you're going to retain the rights to the images. 

In a situation where I'd just be shooting, not editing, no writing &#8211; just shooting and handing off some files, I'd personally start my quote in the $100-120 per game for editorial use clients (newspapers, blogs, websites, etc.). I'd also take into consideration how often they plan to have me shoot for them. If it's a one or two time deal, I'd probably add to the price a little bit. 

Pricing can be quite a game in itself... I definitely don't have it perfected and I wont begin to lie to you and say I don't base a fair amount of my pricing based on "feel" for the event and client.


----------



## Kenny32

Good thing about the college newspaper I work for is that I have a stipend. So twice a semester I get a pretty nice check in the mail. Plus I get travel expenses that are about mileage plus one half...Again, being on staff is AWESOME

When I do freelance it's on a per game basis. I have sold individual shots for a flat fee to newspapers before, but I don't like to do that...

Depending on your portfolio, you can really get anywhere from $50 to over $300 per game depending on who you shoot for. You have to establish your contacts, shake some hands, give out your business cards...Even though I'm still in college, I rarely have to work for free anymore...If I do it's because it's an unbelievable opportunity on a big stage that I can't pass up...And I also like to do charity work on occasion to make myself sleep easier at night and also get the additional contacts...

It's not an easy business, that's for sure...A lot of research and hard work has to be done to be successful.


----------



## dnavarrojr

Most of my "editorial" stuff is sold through Microstock and it's an excuse to get out of the house and shoot something (practice, practice, practice).  

I did get the attention of a local college football coach who liked my stuff and gave me a media pass for the remainder of the season in exchange for pics.  I have also sold quite a few to area newspapers who didn't send any photographers of their own (our biggest local newspaper fired all but two of their photographers and handed out P&S cameras to the reporters).  I also make it a point to shoot video and I've sold video to local media outlets as well.

Primarily I've been doing it for practice and network opportunities.  I'm now being paid to shoot stills at local hockey games for a radio station (they use them on their web site for promotions) and I'm talking with a local team about shooting video of all their games this spring and summer at a flat rate per game.


----------



## Formatted

> You have to establish your contacts, shake some hands, give out your business cards...Even though I'm still in college, I rarely have to work for free anymore...If I do it's because it's an unbelievable opportunity on a big stage that I can't pass up..



Why do you work for free? If you work for free your giving them something for nothing, and they'll abuse it. No opportunity is worth getting walked over.


----------



## Kenny32

Formatted said:


> You have to establish your contacts, shake some hands, give out your business cards...Even though I'm still in college, I rarely have to work for free anymore...If I do it's because it's an unbelievable opportunity on a big stage that I can't pass up..
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you work for free? If you work for free your giving them something for nothing, and they'll abuse it. No opportunity is worth getting walked over.
Click to expand...


Like I said, it's either an incredible opportunity, or charity (they CAN'T pay, but they really need some photos)

Examples: One of my good contacts asked me to shoot a Boston University hockey game for him. He, of course, offered me money which I accepted...But I also thought to myself, if he said he couldn't pay me, I'd be down for going for free because that opportunity isn't going to come every day. The deal ended up falling through because the other event he was getting hired for ending up getting canceled...But I know that since I've helped this guy out in the past, he will offer me opportunities in the future.

Second example is a friend came to me and said he had a friend that ran a non-profit organization where they took kids in the community and taught them music (instrumental, singing, etc). I happened to be doing absolutely nothing on the day of their performance so it wasn't a huge deal, and I ended up making some money off of the parents...And I've gotten a few referrals from him for portraits because he knows a lot of people.

I don't do it very often, but sometimes it's necessary...


----------



## Sam6644

I turned down shooting a giant tennis tournament here in Cincinnati this past summer because the person who contacted me had no money.  

Had I realized how big the tournament was at the time, I probably would have done it for free or in trade for something.

I work for free on extreeeemly rare occasions, but like Kenny said, sometimes the "opportunity" is worth your time. Sometimes the shoot will introduce you to a lot of important people, or get you a lot of exposure in a new market.


----------



## MichiganFarts

I'm guessing check, money order, or cash.  Maybe some can run credit or debit, but if I was to guess...probably check and cash is most common.


----------



## CNCO

when you are starting out like me, you dont really have an option. you have to build a portfolio. i dont know of anyone that is going to give me 150$ a game with me showing what my abilities are.


----------



## Sam6644

Portfolio is major. 

I've never contacted anyone about freelancing for them... it's all been people coming to me, saying they'd like me to shoot for them. Build a portfolio that speaks for itself and get your name out there. The rest will follow.


----------



## Formatted

> Like I said, it's either an incredible opportunity, or charity (they CAN'T pay, but they really need some photos)



Each to there own, I'm at the stage where I'd never work for free. 

I'll work off my own spec and upload them to my agency, but I'm not going to give them images for free.

It pushes other photographers out of the market, if amateurs give away there images why should agencies or magazines pay for them?


----------



## CNCO

How do you get in with an agency?


----------



## skieur

Another route is being paid by a sports organization for a certain number of shots for public relations, printing or other uses and the related time and work involved.  They get to choose from your shots, but you retain full rights to any shots that they have not chosen.

skieur


----------



## CNCO

the thing is, i am currently shooting minor league hockey. I dont want to make a big deal about 2$ and image. We sell them for 4$ each. I am trying to get noticed then I have more bargaining leverage, I just need an opportunity.


----------



## Formatted

> How do you get in with an agency?



Build a portfolio, submit it, wait for review and then become a contributor.


----------



## CNCO

names of agencies would be helpful. i submitted to getty but i am looking for others.


----------



## Formatted

> names of agencies would be helpful. i submitted to getty but i am looking for others.



I upload to Alamy, they work with several magazines I'd really like to get my photos into, as well as the RSPB and several other FTSE 100 companies. I also like there submission system.


----------



## CrikeyItsTom

Hi all this is slightly off topic but I'm 15 years old and I've been recently thinking about a career path in photography and as a big sports fan this could be a good way to proceed on a photography career. I know 15 is an early age but I would like some advice. Firstly how much would it cost to buy my own equipment to start up. Secondly what should I look for to start up or start earning money and finally do you have any recommendations for equipment. Thanks I hope for a reply.


----------



## CrikeyItsTom

Hi all this is slightly off topic but I'm 15 years old and I've been recently thinking about a career path in photography and as a big sports fan this could be a good way to proceed in a photography career. I know 15 is an early age but I would like some advice. Firstly how much would it cost to buy my own equipment to start up. Secondly what should I look for to start up or start earning money and finally do you have any recommendations for equipment. Thanks I hope for a reply.


----------



## imagemaker46

Start with a good entry level camera and lens, learn everything you can about photography, shoot as much as you can, save money, buy better gear and longer faster lenses, hope you get a break or two along the way, and in about 10-15 years, if you are good enough and have aquired all the skills and experience you can probably expect to be a starving atrist, especially shooting sports.  Sorry for being so blunt, but candy coating photography as a profession isn't what you should be hearing at this point in your life.


----------



## IByte

MichiganFarts said:
			
		

> I'm guessing check, money order, or cash.  Maybe some can run credit or debit, but if I was to guess...probably check and cash is most common.



I do freelance (computer) forensic work for a few clients, and so refreshing having a credit card app for my smartphone.  Not only I like being green but client always have a copy of their receipts via E-mail.  I only discount rates for people in the military seniors and military.  Just have to be firm sometimes.


----------



## IByte

imagemaker46 said:
			
		

> Start with a good entry level camera and lens, learn everything you can about photography, shoot as much as you can, save money, buy better gear and longer faster lenses, hope you get a break or two along the way, and in about 10-15 years, if you are good enough and have aquired all the skills and experience you can probably expect to be a starving atrist, especially shooting sports.  Sorry for being so blunt, but candy coating photography as a profession isn't what you should be hearing at this point in your life.



Heck, most of us wish we were 15 again lol


----------



## cgipson1

IByte said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start with a good entry level camera and lens, learn everything you can about photography, shoot as much as you can, save money, buy better gear and longer faster lenses, hope you get a break or two along the way, and in about 10-15 years, if you are good enough and have aquired all the skills and experience you can probably expect to be a starving atrist, especially shooting sports.  Sorry for being so blunt, but candy coating photography as a profession isn't what you should be hearing at this point in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, most of us wish we were 15 again lol
Click to expand...


hahaha... only if I could know what I know now!


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> hahaha... only if I could know what I know now!



You would be a prodigy, there was an article in Shutter Bug about a high school student who received a 600mm Canon lens instead of a car, very good article.  Now back to the topic


----------



## imagemaker46

If I knew what I know now back when I was younger, I may have been smarter with some of my career directions. Who would have known that the business of being a professional photographer would have sunk to entry level camera owners calling themselves professionals, simply by adding the word photography after their names and selling a couple of prints to a relative.


----------

